# Free piece of advice to all Dog owners....(really, no charge)....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

When you are remodeling your bathroom and brushing your teeth in the kitchen sink.... be careful you don't reach for the Dogs toothbrush(with some "Plaque Attack" still on their brush).

I'm not saying I did this. I'm just warning you all just in case


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So, does the meat flavoured toothpaste really taste like meat? I've often wondered!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Like I said, Penny... I ain't admitting to anything. 

I'm just warning all you guys because I care about you all 

And, besides, I had some Plaque Attack on their brush so IF that had happened this morning, it wouldn't have been "meat flavored."

Hypothetically of course.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ha ha! Hmmm, somehow I think you may have first hand experience with that... 
A couple of years ago my husband came out of the bathroom and announced that he was brushing his teeth when he realized that both of our toothbrushes were in the toothbrush holder and wanted to know what I used that one for.
All I could initially say was, "I don't think you want to know...." He got this look of fear on his face and said, "But it was laying on the countertop so it can't be that bad right?" 
Oh, but it can.....
I use that thing to scrub the jets out in the bathtub, the grout in the shower and tile floors, occasionally if I step in poop I'll scrub the bottom of my tennis shoes.... Anything gross that needs a little scrubber is what it's used for. If I use it for something really nasty, I throw it in the washer with my dogs blankets. If I've just scrubbed grout with it I just rinse it off. It was not clean when he used it to brush his teeth. He's still traumatized over that to this day....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahhahahh ......... hahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

oh god, I really needed the laugh this morning.. lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Kev, you remind me of my other half. I caught him brushing his teeth with hemorrhoid cream. Idiot. Not you, him. Well, ok, you could be one too!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

sometimes I think without women, this world would be one helluva mess .....

don't disagree that men aren't always the brightest, Penny. Me included. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, so my question is how do your teeth feel....are you going to continue using it to see if it works on you?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

ahahaha.... well, I got things cleaned up so fast... I couldn't tell you, Re. 

Never have I been so eager to brush my teeth in my life 


I don't think I gave the "plaque attack" much time to do its thing on MY teeth. LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> sometimes I think without women, this world would be one helluva mess .....


You are a very intelligent man Kevin. 

You know, I've often wondered why there isn't human Plaque Attack mouthwash, the stuff seems to work on pretty good on dogs, well, according to the ad's it does.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am reading this and laughing my you know what off.....


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

:rofl: 

best laugh I have had all day, you guys are too funny.


----------

